# My new dutch (not the marking) mice



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Anne brought me some mice from the Netherlands. I love them! and hopefully they'll produce some nice offspring 
The SBP and black were bred by Henry van Raaij and the splashed by SiamMeece.

Zoë - Siamese Blue Point (doe)













































Fleur - Splashed (doe)



























Lieke - Black, extreme non agouti-carrier (doe)



























Kelvin - Splashed (buck)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look very good mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They're gorgeous :love1 I especially like Zoë.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Gorgeous mice!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They are lovely, but it would be wierd if I though anything else as I chose them :lol: 
I still think I should have kept Zoë, but her sister is a blue carrier, så maybe I can make a clone :mrgreen:

I am so happy that I went to Holland for these mice, we are defenately going to make something good!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I got really confused for a second there when I flicked through the photos, I was thinking "Those aren't dutch??"...I should really read the thread first! :lol:

Those are some really gorgeous mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I got really confused for a second there when I flicked through the photos, I was thinking "Those aren't dutch??"...


Don't worry hyshqa, it got me too! I was really excited at seeing pictures of someone else's Dutch _marked_ mice :lol:

Lovely mice, even if they aren't Dutch  Very striking points on the blue point Siamese!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

:lol: Sorry. I didn't even think about that!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Also very nice pics  I keep looking at your extreme blacks, they are very good, even a black nose tip and a blueish shine about them, especially since they are "only carriers" of extreme.


----------

